# Insane Mt Snow DH action



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2008)

This is some insane footage from the 2002 DH Nationals held at Mt. snow.:-o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSufrn6aKyM&feature=related


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2008)

That's difficult to watch on some crappy YouTube resolution. You can tell by people's reaction that it must have been muuuuch worse to see that live. Yikes.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2008)

ouch!  i'll stick to fire roads....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, there probably is a 100% chance you are going to wipe going down that.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

Ouch, that looks like it hurts!   No wonder I don't do downhill.


----------



## hiroto (Jun 16, 2008)

And this is what I came across in the Related Videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJzrdamfB_o&feature=related


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 16, 2008)

On the first video, I like the rider at about 1:30 (yellow chestplate), when he falls, the bike launched a pretty good distance!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty darn sure that the vid was shot in the trees off the skier's right of Yard Sale.  

That's also a fun place to make some on snow turns once a couple of feet of natural has fallen


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the point??


----------

